# Minutes: PCA and Robert's Rules



## Romans922 (Feb 18, 2009)

If a vote has been taken on a motion in which the motion was denied. I understand that typically the motion is not recorded in the minutes. Is it possible to get such a motion (which has been voted down) recorded in the minutes? How would this be done (procedure)? What would be a reason to do this?


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 18, 2009)

Andrew,

I thought main motions are usually recorded. My guess is that it could be in any event if a member required that his vote be recorded in the minutes.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 22, 2009)

Let me be more clear Fred (and thanks for the answer): 

What if a main motion is voted down (it isn't approved). It is my understanding that main motions are not recorded in the minutes unless they are approved. 

If that is true, can you then request that the main motion which has failed be recorded in the minutes? [Possibly to inform a future group/meeting/assembly of the group's action in the past]. What other reasons would there be for doing something like this?


----------



## BJClark (Feb 23, 2009)

> [Possibly to inform a future group/meeting/assembly of the group's action in the past]. What other reasons would there be for doing something like this?



I think this is a good reason to post such votes in the minutes..and maybe a note as to why it was voted down..


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 23, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> Let me be more clear Fred (and thanks for the answer):
> 
> What if a main motion is voted down (it isn't approved). It is my understanding that main motions are not recorded in the minutes unless they are approved.
> 
> If that is true, can you then request that the main motion which has failed be recorded in the minutes? [Possibly to inform a future group/meeting/assembly of the group's action in the past]. What other reasons would there be for doing something like this?



Andrew,

Roberts is not entirely dispositive for Presbytery actions and minutes, but it appears in Chapter XV on Minutes, Section 48 that all main motions are to be recorded. (10th ed. p.452, line 21).

You should call the Stated Clerk's Office for clarification.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok, just wondering what one might be able to do to stop this women thing in the PCA. Any clue for action or should we just keep praying?


----------

